# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > HANDHELD DEVICE >  Tủ bêp nhôm kính-lắp đặt tủ bếp nhôm kính

## tiencuong20

[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)][/color]
[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)]nhiều người khi nhắc đến tủ bếp nhôm kính thì luôn hình dung trong đầu những kiểu tủ nhôm kính cách đây 7-10 năm về trước , rất đơn giản , xấu xí.Nhưng giờ đây tủ bếp nhôm kính đã thay đổi khác xưa rất nhiều.Tủ bếp nhôm kính bây giờ cũng phong phú với tủ bếp nhôm sơn tĩnh điện , tủ bếp nhôm vân gỗ ,cùng phối hợp với tấm hợp kim nhôm Alu với hàng chục màu sắc khác nhau.Cái xấu hay cái đẹp thì rất khó nói điều đó còn phụ thuộc vào gu thẩm mỹ của mỗi người.[/color]
[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)][/color]
[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)]Độ bền : 3 loại vật liệu nhôm kính và tấm hợp kim nhôm AluCả 3 loại vật liệu này không bị cong vênh , mối mọt , oxi hóa.Thậm chí cả 3 vật liệu này thường được dùng làm biển quảng cáo , làm vách dựng hoặc ốp mặt ngoài các tòa nhà mà không sợ hỏng.Tủ bếp được làm từ 3 vật liệu trên nên có độ bền rất cao.[/color]
[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)][/color]
[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)]Công năng sử dụng : nhiều người nghĩ tủ bếp nhôm kính chỉ đơn thuần như 1cái tủ chứa đồ thẳng , không có tính tiện dụng.Nhưng tủ bếp nhôm kính cũng thiết kế theo mọi nhu cầu sử dụng riêng.Có thể chia ô ngăn cách đợt , làm thẳng , làm giật cấp theo ý muốn và các thiết bị phụ kiện bếp hầu như đều lắp đặt được hết khi làm tủ bếp nhôm kính như :máy hút mùi, khung dao , kéo , thìa , đũa , thớt mở trượt , giá xoay ; thùng rác ; khoang chứa xoong nồi kéo trượt ...cũng giống như nhiều chất liệu khác , tủ bếp nhôm kính luôn hướng đến tính tiện dụng cho người dùng.[/color]
[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)][/color]

[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)]Vệ sinh lau chùi :tủ bếp nhôm kính do tính chất được cấu thành từ nhôm , kính , tấm hợp kim nhôm nên không bám dính dầu mỡ , bụi nên cực kì dễ lau chùi , vệ sinh.Ngoài ra , các vật liệu này không hút ẩm , có thể chống nước và hơi nước nên không bị nấm mốc , rêu phong sinh sôi phát triển vì thế rất an toàn vệ sinh , không lo nhiễm khuẩn[/color]

[color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)].[/color][color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)]liên hệ 223 Hồng Lạc Phường 10 Tân Bình Tp hcm[/color][color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)]ĐT 0944792927 hoặc 0918875334[/color][color=rgba(0,0,0,0.701961)] [/color]

----------

